# Sage Oracle Touch grinder problem



## GaryH (5 mo ago)

Hi
New to the forum with a problem. Had my Sage Oracle Touch exactly one month. Today, I went to grind for a cuppa and the grinder stopped and said ‘stopped’ as it did so. Now, it won’t work at all. It immediately says stopped when I try to grind. Took the grinder to bits and it is spotless, nothing there to jam it. Tried a factory reset. Nothing. Its like the motor itself is faulty.
i have a video of it but can’t upload it. Anybody else had this problem? 
thanks


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Is it new or 2nd hand ?


----------



## GaryH (5 mo ago)

Brand new. Going back to Currys tomorrow for replacement


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Excellent, let us know how you get on with your replacement


----------



## GaryH (5 mo ago)

Will do. I was gutted because its been faultless and consistent coffee from the word go


----------

